# Be Quiet: Straight Power vs Pure Power



## gedoens (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir nächste Woche ein neues Netzteil  kaufen und stehe noch vor der Entscheidung, das Straight Power 500Watt  für 74,90€ oder das Pure Power 530Watt für 51,50€. 

Lohnt der  Preisaufschlag wiklich? 

Meine aktuelle Hardware besteht aus nem  Phenom 2 X3 710 @ X4, einer ATI HD4670, 2 Festplatten und der üblichen  USB-Peripherie. 
Im Laufe des Jahres werde ich die Grafikkarte durch  eine HD5770 oder HD5850 ersetzen und die CPU vielleicht noch um 30Watt  TDP nach oben ergänzen 

Mein Nutzprofil ist gelegentliches zocken  (10Std/Woche), Videos schrumpfen, gelegentliches Folding@Home und  insgesamt 6-8Std Laufzeit des Systems am Tag, da ich weder Fernseher  noch Musikzuspieler separat hab. 

Die Pros sind soweit ich jetzt  weiß dass das Straight Power Lüftersteuerungsanschlüsse hat und die  Kabelstränge nochmals ummantelt sind. Die Lüftersteuerung von meinem  Board ist nicht so wirklich clever.

Schonmal Danke für Eure  Meinung!


----------



## soulpain (24. Februar 2010)

Das Straight Power ist eben sehr leise gekühlt und mit einem recht teuren SilentWings Lüfter ausgestattet. Prinzipiell verwendet man die selbe Plattform, allerdings hat man bei den Straigt Power großzügiger gerechnet und es bietet daher 432W auf +12V, während das eigentlich 30W stärkere Pure Power mit 420W sogar etwas darunter liegt.

Die Straight Power E7 sind also etwas potenter und besser ausgestattet, wenn es um Geld geht und geringfügig lauter sein darf, sind die Pure Power sicherlich ok. Kommt eben auf das Budget an, aber lohnen würde sich das teurere schon.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Februar 2010)

> Meine aktuelle Hardware besteht aus nem Phenom 2 X3 710 @ X4, einer ATI HD4670, 2 Festplatten und der üblichen USB-Peripherie.


 Dafür reicht as Pure Power locker. 
Es ist auch ziemlich leise, hat aber kein KM.


----------



## poiu (24. Februar 2010)

beide sind meiner meinung nicht so toll, aber wenn du 500W willst dann lieber das teurere Model

oder sieh dir mal die an:

Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland
Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Februar 2010)

Ja das Rush Power M 400W ist ja echt ein Preistipp!  Wäre mir das eher aufgefallen, hätte ich das für meinen Bro geholt.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (24. Februar 2010)

pure power aufgrund diesen review
leiser als straight und 20€ gespart


----------



## freak094 (28. Februar 2010)

nimm das straight power da es mehr auf der 12v Schiene leistet obwohl es generell weniger Watt hat


----------



## gedoens (2. März 2010)

hab soeben das straight power mit kabelmanagement und 480 watt erstanden. ausschlaggebend war am ende die lüftersteuerung, da es meiner meinung nach ansonsten genausoviel teurer ist wie es besser ist als das pure power.

werds heute abend einbauen und wollte gerne auch nen minitest/vergleich mit dem ollen superflower machen. gibts richtlinien/empfehlungen für nutzertests hier im forum?

hab ein multimeter und ein stromkostenmessgerät zur verfügung


----------



## freak094 (2. März 2010)

viel spaß


----------



## gedoens (7. März 2010)

Mangels Zeit nur eine  kurze Zusammenfassung, aber für die, die es vielleicht interessiert hab ich mal verschiedene Lastzustände mit der entnommen Netzleistung ausgeführt. Es treten an: Super Flower SF-500A14A 500 Watt und Be Quiet Straight Power CM 480 Watt.

SF500A-14A Vers.2.31

480W - leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO & Straight Power

Preise: 50€ Super Flower vs 70€ Be Quiet laut PCGH-Preisvergleich.

Im Folgenden die verbratenen Primärleistung im BIOS / Windows Desktop / F@h / Prime95 / Furmark +Prime 

Super Flower:   138 W / 102 W / 168 W / 182 W / 242 W

Suspend-To-Ram: 6 Watt
Soft-Off: 3 Watt

Straight Power: 115 W / 79 W / 146 W / 157 W / 214 W

Suspend-To-Ram: 3 Watt
Soft-Off: 2 Watt

Die Effizienzunterschiede sind m.M.n gravierend und machen vorsichtig gerechnet bei 6 Std/Tag und 22 Watt Differenz 50kwh aus, was etwa 10Euro im Jahr entspricht. Stärkere Systeme werden mit Sicherheit noch wesentlich mehr einsparen.

Sonstige Beobachtungen: Das Be Quiet ist tatsächlich unhörbar, hohe Luftdurchsätze hat es auch gar nicht nötig. Das SuperFlower hatte immer ein penetrantes Rauschen erzeugt, dafür aber auch gut Luft aus dem Gehäuse geholt. Der Luftstrom fehlt jetzt teilweise, wodurch der CPU-Lüfter im Schnitt 200UpM draufgelegt hat. Das werde ich bald mit einem Silent Wings ausgleichen.

Das Straight Power ist sehr gut verarbeitet und schon das Auspacken hat Spaß gemacht. Kabelmanagement und Lüftersteuerung sind tolle Zusatzpunkte.

Fazit: es ist den Aufpreis mehr als Wert, und in meinem Fall werd ich sicher noch einige Euro in der Bucht für das alte NT herausholen können.


----------



## freak094 (7. März 2010)

> vorsichtig gerechnet bei 6 Std/Tag und 22 Watt Differenz 50kwh aus, was etwa 10Euro im Jahr entspricht


deswegen empfiehlt es sich auch immer gleich ein besseres NT zu kaufen mal abgesehen von den anderen Vorteilen


----------

